# Bachmann 2-6-0 decoder wiring help



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all. 
I purchased 2 of the Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul that are the DCC ready version. The documentation is terrible. The main circuit board is poorly marked and not too well laid out. The wiring diagram only has the terminal block wires listed as L1 thru L8 with no explanation of which is which. Rather furstrating as I don't want to miswire and fry anything!
In general this is a very nice loco for the money once the wiring is figured out. 
Has anyone wired a decoder into one of these? Please help. Once I get past this hurdle I'll move the main board to the tender. Where it is situated now is horrendous. Bachmann engineering did a great job on the loco and flunk on the electronics.

Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Len, did you get the diagram that shows the wiring? 

I think it's on the Bachmann site. 

BUT, you are in luck, I have an extensive article on just this subject on my site courtesy of Udo Hoffman:

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 

Greg*


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Greg, 
The link posted seems a dead end and on your site trying to access the article is getting access denied response? In general, as stated these are nice for the dollars but the electronics jammed into the boiler was an afterthought on the engineering. 

Regards, 
Len Jaskiewicz, 
Springfield,MA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, it is in the final state of editing.... had not released to the public yet.


Try now, and here's a direct link:

Greg's Web Site - 2-6-0 Mogul[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Still does not work. Says 404 article not found Later RJD


----------



## chelmuth (Nov 9, 2012)

"http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/bachmann-motive-power/2-6-0-mogul" he had a space at the end of the link.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well guess what if you do click on his latest link it does work. He did not put an extra space in it. I just tried it and it worked. My browser cache needed clearing. Later RJD


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Greg and especially Mr. Hoffman for a fantastic breakdown! Also the motor shots explain why this particular model shuts down a 3A DCC booster. This is the kind of documentation Bachmann, and others should be supplying direct. Considering I have 2 Moguls and a 4-4-0 I have a lot of work and a ton of screws to keep track of! The K27, Mallet and Shay are much more user friendly for installations. 
Len Jaskiewicz, 
CCGRL(Cornell Creek Garden Rail Lines)


----------

